# Highland Park NH Sat 7/25



## 2knees (Jul 20, 2009)

gonna be up in NH for a few days and will be hitting up Highland with Powbmps and a friend of his.  If anyone wants to join us, let me know.

gonna do this early morning, hopefully as soon as they open as I have to be back for my regularly scheduled family vacation.  asssuming i dont kill myself.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> gonna be up in NH for a few days and will be hitting up Highland with Powbmps and a friend of his.  If anyone wants to join us, let me know.
> 
> gonna do this early morning, hopefully as soon as they open as I have to be back for my regularly scheduled family vacation.  asssuming i dont kill myself.



I soooo want to ride there! Let me check and see whats going on for the weekend and I will get back to you.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2009)

Take pictures, lots of pictures, and video too!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 20, 2009)

enjoy those tacos pat.  ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Jul 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> enjoy those tacos pat.  ;-)




damn bro, you think i'm dumb enough to take my p.o.s. bike there?  Rental for me.  $89 for the day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> damn bro, you think i'm dumb enough to take my p.o.s. bike there?  Rental for me.  $89 for the day.



nice.  rip it up man.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> damn bro, you think i'm dumb enough to take my p.o.s. bike there?  Rental for me.  $89 for the day.



Does that include lift ticket? If I go I may just rent a bike instead of putting mine at risk.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Does that include lift ticket? If I go I may just rent a bike instead of putting mine at risk.




no, thats just the rental.  its a bit expensive but i'm sure it will be well worth it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2009)

where else will your vaca be taking place in the area?


----------



## 2knees (Jul 20, 2009)

gonna shred the gnar at Santa's Village and Storyland.  Probably do that crazy ass train ride with the wolf, think that madness is in lincoln.  after that, probably some off the wall swimming sans swimmies at the pool where we stay.  might even stay up till 9:00 pm!

i know, its nuts, but i'm crazy like that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2009)

If you're travels sends you by Weirs Beach and you see a giant ass purple victorian across the road from the beach....that's where J and I are having our wedding.

Yes it is true, I'm getting married on (bob) Weirs beach  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2009)

2knees said:


> Probably do that crazy ass train ride with the wolf, think that madness is in lincoln.



Clark's trading post?  Good times, good times...


----------



## powbmps (Jul 21, 2009)

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1008636/claymore-challenge-2nd-greg-watts

:-o

Which way to the green runs?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 23, 2009)

Won't be able to make this. The truck needs some work and I don't feel comfortable driving that far with it at the moment. Take lots of vid. I still really want to get up there this season.


----------

